# Micia93 has passed 30,000



## Kelly B

Wow!
Congratulations and thanks.


----------



## Michelvar

Je ne viens pas souvent ici, mais là, pour 30.000, avec en plus toujours une grande modestie et une indéniable volonté d'aider. Félicitations!


----------



## doinel

Je ne sais pas si elle passe souvent par ce forum ( elle a bien trop à faire ailleurs) et a vu cette page.
Merci Micia


----------



## Micia93

waouh! vous me gênez beaucoup ... 

je n'ai aucun mérite, car j'adore ce forum, et j'essaie de faire de mon mieux. Ceci dit, j'aimerais y venir plus souvent comme avant, mais en ce moment, j'ai pas mal d'occupations

en tous cas, merci beaucoup 



PS :quel est ce forum? où suis-je ?


----------



## pyan

A bit late, but well done! I like people who "have a go", as you do.


----------



## Micia93

thanks Pyan!
Nice to hear from you


----------



## Wordsmyth

Congrats from me too, Micia. It's always fun when our paths cross.

Ws


----------



## Micia93

Thank you Wordsmyth, you're quite right about fun!


----------



## Itisi

(Avec retard) Bravo Micia, tu es fortiche !


----------



## Micia93

ha merci beaucoup Itisi, mais tu me bats largement à plates coutures!


----------

